
Hologram like device animates objects using ultrasound waves - klintcho
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/nov/13/hologram-like-device-animates-objects-using-ultrasound-waves
======
klintcho
I put in a comment on
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16243276](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16243276)
on this approach, probably not novel even then, and ideas are pretty much
nothing. However it's awesome to see something actually get built kinda
validating it!

